#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Κατάτμηση οικοπέδου με υφιστάμενο κτήριο

## mpal

θα ήθελα την άποψη σας για ένα σύνθετο νομίζω θέμα. Σε οικόπεδο εντός σχεδίου με υφιστάμενο ισόγειο κτίριο επαγγελματικής χρήσης, οι 2 συνιδιοκτήτες του θέλουν να προχωρήσουν σε κατάτμηση του οικοπέδου και αντίστοιχα σε διαχωρισμό του κτιρίου. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να προκύψουν 2 άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα κομμάτια μετά την κατάτμηση. Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ως προς το κτίριο. Παρότι υπάρχουν 2 είσοδοι έτσι ώστε μετά τον διαχωρισμό να μπορεί κάθε κομμάτι του κτιρίου να εξυπηρετείται από διαφορετική είσοδο, και παρότι κατασκευαστικά με εσωτερικό διαχωρισμό μπορεί να λειτουργήσει πρακτικά, πολεοδομικά θα μπορούσε να σταθεί κάτι τέτοιο ενδεχομένως με μια τροποποίηση αδείας? Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο  παρακαλώ να βοηθήσει.

----------

